# Recommendations for an Oyster Knife ??



## cotswoldcommis (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi All - searched the forums for "Oyster Knife" and could find anything ?? and apologise for yet another "Recommendation for XYZ" thread. Gonna have to Shuck a lot of Oysters as they are on the set menu for Valentines at the restaurant where I work, always one to make my life easier by getting the right tool for the job so am going to invest in an Oyster Knife - so Guy's any recommendations - have been looking at this http://www.steamer.co.uk/tools/fish-tools/wusthof-oyster-knife.html


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Depends on the species and size.  What are you shucking over there?  European flat oyster mostly?  You would want something sharp, thin, and long


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

A Sani Safe oyster knife will do the job for much less money. Of equal importance is a chain mail glove if you can find one. Or be sure to wrap the oyster in a towel before applying pressure to the knife. The knife will slip and can cause a nasty jab into your other hand. 

As with knife skills, good technique before speed.


----------



## cotswoldcommis (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Guy's - thanks for the replies, Native Pearl Oysters or Pacific Rocks are what I will be shucking. The Sani Safe looks like it will do the job for 1/2 the $$'s of the Wusthof, although not sure they have a distributor this side of "The Pond". Thanks for the warning about learning the technique properly before trying to go to fast !! Will make sure I wrap the Oysters in a towel at least if I can't find a glove.

Both myself and the wife like Oysters so I suppose it gives me an excuse to buy some so I can practice


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I paid $5.00 back in the day for a wooden handled carbon steel oyster knife. Long thin blade. I love it b/c the fineness of the blade makes for very good control and fewer ugly looking oysters. Having done a little research I found they are called a 'Boston Style'.

http://www.centralrestaurant.com/De...ping_973-353&gclid=CI-ZvfmLhtICFcSEswod1A0GKA


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a Dexter Russell and after using friends New Haven style "curved" tip knife I curved the tip on mine and it's a world of difference let me tell you.  More leverage, easier clean on the shell and a better product overall.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I use this one https://www.rmurphyknives.com/store/damariscotta-shucker-details.html and I love it. Kind of pricey, but stylish and really, really good quality.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefwriter said:


> A Sani Safe oyster knife will do the job for much less money. Of equal importance is a chain mail glove if you can find one. Or be sure to wrap the oyster in a towel before applying pressure to the knife. The knife will slip and can cause a nasty jab into your other hand.
> 
> As with knife skills, good technique before speed.


I grew in the in the industry before chain mail gloves, and before learning to take the precautions that cooks do now.

I did not use a towel the hold the oyster in place, and I never used gloves.

I have shucked literally thousands if not hundreds of thousands of shells in my career.

Then, when the health department and serve-saf rules came out, I had to unlearn and relearn how to use the chain mail glove.

One place made me put a latex glove on with the chain mail glove...that was a disaster.

IMHO

It's not the device, it's the technique. Look for a knife that fits in your hand comfortably. Don't buy one without holding it in your hand physically.

Oh...by the way........heed chefwriter......I've jabbed more times than I care to admit.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm thinking I should probably explain the towel use. Don't actually wrap the oyster in it. You fold the towel, any standard kitchen towel, and place it over the oyster, leaving only the hinge of the oyster exposed. Then grip the oyster so the towel offers a thick barrier to the space between thumb and forefinger. That will be the landing area for the point of a slipped knife. 

     I should mention that the chain mail glove I'm referring to is actually steel chain mail, not a typical reinforced fabric cut glove. I used one back in 1985 in New Orleans.  The official hotel oyster shucker  had one and I used it only when he wasn't. And he made sure I gave it back. It actually looks pretty bad ass and I'm surprised they aren't more popular with the historical re-enactment crowd. I have no idea where to get one.


----------



## cotswoldcommis (Dec 1, 2016)

Once again thanks for the replies - @Someday gotta say I do like the look of the Damariscotta Shucker and they ship to the UK so we may have a winner. Thanks for the advice RE : Safe Technique @chefwriter @Chefross - er "Happy Shucking"


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

image.jpeg




__
chrislehrer


__
Feb 20, 2017







These cost $95 at Central Restaurant. Also extremely useful for handling live eels, btw: gives you a tough grip and if the thing bites your finger you can laugh at it.


----------



## Ruppert Green (Mar 14, 2019)

You know, an oyster knife is a unique tool. The main purpose of any knife is to cut. And the main function of the oyster knife is to open the shell. Yes, then you need to trim the muscle and separate the clam from the shell wall, but first, you need to manage to get inside. And many who have tried to use a usual knife for this, even a very good kitchen knife, they know: you can be exhausted, injure your hands, break a knife and crush the shell, but you can't get to the goal. Modern best oyster knives are small, with a short thick blade of sturdy steel, with a thin tip and without a sharp cutting edge. Sometimes they have a special guard that protects the hand from accidental cuts on the sharp edges of the shell. And always they come with a comfortable and reliable handle.

Experienced écailler (a specialist in the opening of oysters) opens the shell with the help of such a knife in a few seconds. A newcomer will have to sweat because the mollusk squeezes the cover so tightly that when it is opened it takes about as much force as when lifting a three-kilogram dumbbell.


----------



## dectra (Nov 2, 2016)

chefwriter said:


> A Sani Safe oyster knife will do the job for much less money. Of equal importance is a chain mail glove if you can find one. Or be sure to wrap the oyster in a towel before applying pressure to the knife. The knife will slip and can cause a nasty jab into your other hand.
> 
> As with knife skills, good technique before speed.


Couldn't agree more about the glove. Never fails when you're ass deep in oysters, trying to hurry, and next thing you know...hey who's bleeding....oh shit, I am.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

as mediocre as I think their culinary knives are, dalstrong makes a GREAT oyster knife. Other than that, r murphy and dexter

Remember there are different styles,


----------



## Chef Mette (Jun 19, 2019)

cotswoldcommis said:


> Hi All - searched the forums for "Oyster Knife" and could find anything ?? and apologise for yet another "Recommendation for XYZ" thread. Gonna have to Shuck a lot of Oysters as they are on the set menu for Valentines at the restaurant where I work, always one to make my life easier by getting the right tool for the job so am going to invest in an Oyster Knife - so Guy's any recommendations - have been looking at this http://www.steamer.co.uk/tools/fish-tools/wusthof-oyster-knife.html


You should definitely check out the oyster knives and openers from chefsworld. https://www.chefsworld.dk/koekkenudstyr/knive/ They have some really good stuff from "Dick" and "KAI"


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a Dexter sani-safe. It was straight, but I bent the tip slow and easy. More leverage than a straight one.


----------



## angtagaluto (Apr 5, 2017)

call me a ******* but a good stubby flathead works great on the hinge  for opening that is


----------



## Jimmy's Kitchen (Feb 9, 2021)

I lived in New Orleans for 6 months while working a contract job. My favorite oyster bar (Harbor Seafood in Kenner) had the NOLA 4 year in a row champion oyster shucker filling trays of oysters behind the bar.; I always ate at the bar and befriended this champion oyster shucker. I built a new house in Florida in 2013 and added an oyster bar in my back-yard ; wanted to optimize my oyster shucking skills and looked at multiple techniques. Was visiting NOLA right before we moved in and I visited my oyster shucking friend for some advice. His number one piece of advice was use an Oyster Lead. (https://www.louisianalead.com/oyster-lead). A heavy curved piece of lead that the oyster sits in while applying pressure to the hinge on the oyster. Number 2 piece of advice was to rinse the oyster knife immediately after popping the hinge open to remove all of the grit accumulated on the knife from wedging the hinge open. Most people think the grittiness in an oyster is sand, but it is in fact a poorly shucked oyster where the knife was used to release the meat from the shell with the grit still on the knife. 3rd piece of advice was to have a hammer handy for those oysters with a stubborn hinge; place the tip of the knife on the hinge with the oyster in the oyster lead and give the back of the knife. I used to use a chain metal glove, but opted to use a towel to hold the oyster in place on the lead, and now more often than not I don't even use a towel. Have shucked well over 6000 lbs of oysters over the last 8 years w/o any injuries. I use a Dexter Russell Sani Safe 4" knife and would not change a thing.


----------



## marionlankford (4 mo ago)

If you're an oyster shucking beginner, the Rosle Stainless Steel Oyster and Mussel Knife is a great option, thanks to its reliable built-in hand guard. If you're ready to get your shuck on, you'll definitely want a sturdy, reliable oyster knife for all of your bivalve needs.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Since my post above I'm purchased a new knife that is better in many ways to my old Dexter. It's a Toadfish oyster knife and it's very ergonomic and I can open more oysters in less time.


----------

